# Another Michigan rib burn



## bbq bubba

Here you go Rich, i'm throwing down the gauntlet.....


[/img]
_________________


----------



## motorhedd

OK capt dan and rich...time to be famous


----------



## fatback joe

Item 8..........stealth mod.


----------



## bbq bubba

Thats why they made insulated coffee mugs......


----------



## richtee

What in tarnation??? What about my mop?!?!?!


----------



## wutang

Will they look at you funny if you just keep spraying the spray bottle in your mouth??


----------



## fatback joe

A mop is not a beverage.......it is a mop. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just make sure the mop bucket is not incriminating.


----------



## workoutchamp

I have "heard", some people have been known to take those 24 oz plastic soda bottles and pour out about half the diet pepsi and fill it back up again with Rum...

Sounds sneaky to me, but this is what I have heard.


----------



## bbq bubba

Don't worry about the booze guys, we'll take care of that.

Who wants to burn some ribs???


----------



## richtee

Called bro... I will twist his arm.


----------



## bbq bubba

Bring him or tell him to cook himself, were all cooking solo for this event.


----------



## vlap

Rule 8 would keep me out. Isn't that the point of bbq comps? The endless drinking?


----------



## capt dan

Hmmm?, I gotta see where flushing is, sounds like a crappy city!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's see, start boiling water at noon, put ribs on the gas grill at 2, drown in sauce at 2:30, back on gas grill, off at 2:45, drown and cut, make it to turn -in by 2:58!

Sorry Bubba, didn't mean to tell yer secret!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll look at the calendar. I might be able to afford this one day event! With time left over to come home and have a drink.

That aint the UM/MSU game is it?Nope, thats good, then, no tournaments that day, not my turn to empty the cat litter that staurday..............oh crap, might as well. Let me see where Flushing is, gotta be near detroit, cuz all I hear lately is a giant flushing sound commin from that city.Tax dollars going down the drain!


OK, Flint, I was  right, a crappy city! I got it penciled in, I'll bring my side arm.


----------



## spydermike72

Hey Capt Dan, no need for the side arm in Flushing, we are a small town and are far enough from Flint where the riff raff stays away...  This should be a fun time and I have some changes as well. You will only be required to turn in 5 bones, and the infamous Item #8, just need to be discrete, as it is a family event, but if you keep it on the down low it will be ok...


----------



## bbq bubba

Lookin forward to seeing you Again Dan!!

Now if we can only get Rich off them deep pockets.....


----------



## richtee

Looks like both Mark and I shall attend Mike..AND Bubba  ;{)


----------



## capt dan

not sure if his system allows him to swallow  Beam in stealth mode! He may have to start conditioning for this soon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did email the chamber about info, do you or Mike have anything else or a link to the whole  festival event. It sounds like its not a spectator thing, since we are not to give or sell ribs to the public. So is this a lil side event seperate from the harvest festival itself ?

Thanks Bubba, it will be ggod to see ya again,and hopefully a few more from here or the GLBBQA.


----------



## capt dan

Alrighty then, lookin like more fun now!


----------



## bbq bubba

Thats about it for info, except as Mike updates us.
I'm counting about 10-12 teams so far, should be a good time.
We are part of the festival but no selling (health dept.) but i'm sure we'll have plenty of spectators!


----------



## capt dan

OK, the fireplug and I are gonna be there! Might spend the night up 75 at a friends in bridgeport after the cook!


----------



## richtee

Be sure to look up the TeeBonz  :{) Refreshing drinks will be available!


----------



## capt dan

she is a nurse, and I like to!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have posted the info at one of my sportsman sites to see if we can get some interest from there as well. Great time of year, lookin forward to the event, thanks for the announcement  Bubba!


----------



## white cloud

Hey if anyone needs a hand I would be glad to help.......... Providing that I can make it, which so far see no problem.


----------



## capt dan

come on, you can play too WC, its only some ribs for petes sake, bring yer cooker and jump into the mix!


----------



## white cloud

Its a pain loading on a truck Dan. I should build a trailer for it. But I may show up just to meet some of you all.


----------



## bbq bubba

Grab your Smoke Hollow and come on out!
You'll be amazed at how many people cook and WIN on their gas grills....


----------



## bruce b

I'll be up, someone has to keep Bubba sober.


----------



## bbq bubba

I believe, it was YOU that got me schnockered the last few times out......


----------



## bruce b

I can't believe you would just outright lie about something like that.


----------



## spydermike72

Hey Guys,

Here is a link to the Chamber of Commerce website to the Annual Fall Fest. There is also a link for the application from there. I am sure we will have plenty of people looking around, expecially after they smell Bubba's boiled ribs, they will want to see what the stench is.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the link: http://www.flushingchamber.com/annua...tfestival.html

Hope to see a lot of old friends there!!


----------



## bbq bubba

That was fast, nice work getting the link!


----------



## richtee

Hey  WATCH IT bud!   ;{)


----------



## capt dan

hey Rich, should we enter the "scarecrow " contest too!

When I opened my eyes sunday morning, you coulda been a  winner!


----------



## richtee

You mean those were OPEN?!?


----------



## capt dan

yep, that was open, my throat on the other hand had decided to swell shut, I didn't even smoke any stogies! Thanks for the water by the way, it was a life saver.


----------



## solar

Capt Dan, how far away is flushing from you?  There's a good chance I'll be up that way at that time, be fun to check it out and meet you guys.


----------



## richtee

Bit of a hike from him... about 45 min from me. Where ya gonna be?


----------



## solar

I'll be in the Allegan/Kalamazoo area.


----------



## capt dan

couple hrs from here. Me and the lil woman might go up that way the night before to some friends who we like  to party with in Bridgeport. It's about 1/2 hr or so away from there.

Rich, bring the TV so we can get together and watch  some football while we taste everyones ribs.


----------



## tonto1117

Hmmmm.....October 4th huh?? Nothing on our calendar, sounds like fun!!!


----------



## richtee

I'll bring you a soda for a bit of the case of parsley!  LOL


----------



## richtee

Deal!  Mmmm


----------



## tonto1117

Soda???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  For a Soda I'll give you a hanfull of dried Parsley Flakes......


----------



## richtee

Well, you DID read Rule 8 Right?  ;{)


----------



## tonto1117

Yea, but discretion is the better part of drunkeness.....or is that valoure....


----------



## richtee

Heh...both-  just more common with one than the other- and my sodas come in generic cups  ;{)


----------



## tonto1117

Schweet!!


----------



## capt dan

Oh boy Bud and Theresa'a gonna be there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think that just shot my chances all to h e l l!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well, might as well give it the ole best shot anyways.I think our liquor will be disguised nicely, in little cups, that there" is always room for" !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It also looks like I'll be seein the scottsmen crew on this sat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I better bring the raingear. I remember what kind of weather they brought with them last time we met!


----------



## teacup13

ahem i will be in the area that weekend...

anybody need a hand????


----------



## richtee

OK Bubba   and others competing... Marktee just bowed out on me. He had the canopy. Any one have an extra? Or any of ya singles wanna share your setup? Looks like the WSM for me, so I don't need much room...heh!


----------



## richtee

BaadaaaBUMP!


----------



## bbq bubba

I might be lookin for a canopy myself....I'll let you know, worst case we can share, since were sharing the same spirits....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I just need the drum and a small prep table.


----------



## richtee

Fine with me. If it comes to renting one... split the cost?


----------



## fatback joe

Bubba, 

What happened to your little pink umbrella you used to mount to the drum?


----------



## capt dan

I'll see how it goes when time gets closer. I was  gonna borrow a 10x10 easy set type, but I might be able to borrow a 10x20 heavy duty one if we all get together to set it up. It takes at least 2 folks, but 3-4 is better.That means we all would hafta be set-up pretty close to each other, and I know how you two are always misbehavin!


----------



## bbq bubba

You mean my "man shade"





By imn88fan


----------



## richtee

umm  thanks Bubba  but if comes to that... I'll work it out on my own


----------



## bbq bubba

That may be possible Dan, i'll see what they have as far as spots, but if we share one, YOU could cook all the ribs while me and Rich work on quality control....


----------



## richtee

Hmmm might not be a bad deal eh?


----------



## capt dan

If we could just get a 4 block square of sites, one for the scottsmen, Rich, you and me, we could put the canopy up inside the adjoining squares with the smokers on the outside, and use the Bud mobile as a windbreak/backstop in case the canopy  blows over. Gotta keep the blowing leaves from gettin in my "tea".! I'll ask around. would be nice if we could get sites right next to each other, saves on the walkin.
what do ya think of my new team name?


----------



## bbq bubba

You spelled Captian wrong......


----------



## capt dan

OH real funny ! I see the fun begins a day early!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,Make sure ya bring yer rain coat . What time ya gettin there tomorrow Bubba?


----------



## bbq bubba

Should be in about 10 ish...
Look for the U-haul trailer.


----------



## fatback joe

LMAO  Yes.

You may need to bring it just to keep Ritch away.


----------



## flyin'illini

Hey all -- I can't make it Oct 4th.  I wish I could as the one day format works better and it would be great to meet some more folks and see the folks I already know.  (bubba, capt dan, richtee, spydermike, crewdawg - probably some I missed) 

It some of you other get the chance stop by, you will learn.

good luck at silver lake this weekend. Looks like it will be wet.


----------



## bbq bubba

Bumpage....

I'll start a roll call next week!


----------



## capt dan

sent my check in today Bubba, me and the lil woman!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think Ford was leanin towards goin too, sounded like the scottsmen team might go for it.

Gonna haft have another batch of that "hot apple pie" in cognito of course! Gotta start practicin my ribs this weekend!


----------



## bbq bubba

I think the weather will be just right for some apple pie!

Man, thats good stuff!!


----------



## bbq bubba

Bump....

Rich, you got your application in yet??


----------



## bbq bubba

Bump, How about you Crew???


----------



## richtee

I'm in, Bubba.


----------



## capt dan

Hey birthday boy, ya hear anything about how many teams/contestants,  where this thing is  gonna be held, is there a meat inspection, type of judges, garnish or no garnish in the box. I din't get any rules other than the entry form  when  I emailed the COC.

Just wonderin.


----------



## crewdawg52

Love to do it, but dont have a canopy.  Kinda tough to tell the Mrs..

"Honey, I need $200 for a canopy so I can go cook ribs up by Flint"  

Her response


----------



## bbq bubba

We don't need no stinkin canopy.....

Jeff, plenty of us that you can double up with, just bring your drum and a cooler and make a day of it!


----------



## bbq bubba

I'll try to get some details for ya by tonight!


----------



## crewdawg52

I could do that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now the next ?    With whom?


----------



## capt dan

Thats  right! get yer money in son!


----------



## capt dan

its just ribs, I'll help ya!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Isn't it sposed to be on the downtown streets? Main street?


----------



## crewdawg52

GREAT!  I'll bring the Frank's Rib Boil and the stainless pot!


----------



## bbq bubba

As of today, 9 teams, were on one of the main streets as part of the festival.
Meat inspection required, garnish optional.


----------



## crewdawg52

Do we supply boxes?  If using styro, not much room for garnish with 10 bones in a box.


----------



## bbq bubba

Changed it to 5 bones, they'll supply the boxes.


----------

